# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Krebskranke bekommen neuen Lebensmut

## Pinguin

Hallo, Informations- und Beratungszentrum Psycho-Onkologie unter neuer Anschrift eröffnet. Hier der* Bericht.

"Die Jüngeren rennen zwar schneller, aber die Älteren kennen die Abkürzung"*
(Ursula von der Leyen)

----------

